# 6 gal fluval edge stocking



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys i think that the fluval edge is sooooooooooooooooo cool and i am considering getting one. In a 6 gallon what could i stock? I was thinking some tetras and a betta but im not sure that would work. What would you do?


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

You could go with one betta. I wouldn't put any species of tetra or really any other fish in a tank that small. The only other one I can think of would be researching freshwater dwarf puffers. They are very adorable little fish. Like with bettas, you should have ONLY 1 pea puffer in that size of tank with no other tank mates... shrimp with the puffer MAY work until the puffer finds out they're tasty. If you end up with a dwarf puffer, have GOOD filtration and lots of plants! I have my puffer in a 5 gallon with a filter rated for 20. They eat and poop alot.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

As said, 6g is really too small for much of anything.

The reason for no tetras (or similar) is first off they are schooling, which means you need at least 6 of them, and second of all there is not enough room for them to swim around.

So while with the really small (less than 1") fish you could possibly keep them alive with decent water quality, they wouldn't be very happy (which means stressed) in such a small volume.

A Betta with a snail or shrimp is your best bet, and remember that you still need a heater.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

What about a dwarf gourami, shrimp and some snails.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

If you click on the shaded name for Dwarf Gourami, you'll see that they need a much larger tank. They grow to be 2.5" to 3" and need more room than a 6g can provide. They also often have health problems.

However, in a 6 gallon if you have the right water parameters and were somewhat experienced with more difficult fish, you could keep 3 (1M/2F) Sparkling Gourami. The are a small fish, and pretty shy and sedentary. Click on the shaded name to read more about their requirements.

Still, a Betta splendens and a snail are your easiest and best bet. They come in many varieties and some stunning finnage types!


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Also, is this the type of tank that has an open top? If so, this will really limit your fish choices. Fish will jump. You may have to go with shrimp or snails (fully aquatic, not nerite) only.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Honestly, the edge is a bad tank for a betta. It's designed so the water comes right up to the top. Unless you keep the water level lower, which kind of defeats the purpose of this tank, the betta won't be able to breath as they breathe from the surface. 

Shrimp, snails, sparkling gouramis, dwarf puffer, or maybe a couple guppies would be ok.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Sparkling gouramis also breath air.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe just some endlers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jennybugs (Mar 10, 2010)

I have two of these tanks and dwarf puffers are not a good choice of fish for such a small tank imho. I have kept mine as marrine nano tanks, but I'd look for something like the microrasboras...Boraras brigittae - chili rasbora, or the green neon tetra which is smaller than your conventional neon. Microrasbora kubotai - Burma yellow neon rasboras are under 2cm.

Due to the design of the top tank, as said, I wouldn't put a betta or any other anabantid in there either.

They do make good shrimptopias though :lol:


----------



## debit202 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a biorb 8 gallon. I have a beta already so he will evently go in there- then maybe something else- not sure about the filtration system on this tank- any one have any comments on these tanks or there systems? I'm new and am agonizing over a tank that will be the right size for my space(think small) and big enough for the fish. Do you all think the eclipse bio wheel filtration system is the best? The different filtering systems have me sooo confused!


----------

